# done with phase two



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

I know that I’m killing everyone with minute, but I’m very proud of the work that I’ve done so far. The motor and transmission is now mounted in the truck, motor mounts have been fabricated, placed and are rock solid. Tomorrow I will raise the drive wheels and give her a good testing of the drive train. This will conclude what I term phase 2, the mechanical refit of the EV. Next will be the design and implementation of the electronics’. I’m heavily looking toward my counselors at DIY t help me here as I am quite mathematically and electronically challenged. I do well with the heavy work, soldering, and wiring, but I don’t pretend at all to understand the principles of what I’m doing. The mathematics required to understand the amperage (total) to match the components i.e. contactor specs. And wiring gauges still feel like mysteries to me but hopefully all works well. What I’ve learned is that I think I will choose a higher rated controller (either the Kelly 144v/800 amp- or the ubiquitous Curtis 1231c 500 amp) and hopefully not be disappointed. I’m still planning on using # 12 gp 27 deep cycle batts as my power pack I hope that gets me at least 40 mi. range. As I have a charging station at work.


----------

